# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] D&D Homebrew Fantasy Map

## bjameson

Hello!

I am looking for an experienced cartographer!

I would like a D&D fantasy map for my homebrew game. 

I would like it to be 24x36", color, to have cities, rivers, mountains, roads, and a legend.

I am willing to pay top dollar (~$600) to get this done in a very high quality and detailed way.

The map of Tal'Dorei for Critical Role is the kind of look I would really like.

I already have rough drawings of what I want and am looking for someone who will be committed to a large project like this, and will communicate with me limitations or suggestions based on his/her experience.

Respectfully,
Brandon J.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Brandon,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project though, to be frank, my rates for a map this big will be a bit higher (a 24x36" map takes a lot of time in my experience). You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Naima

> Hello!
> 
> I am looking for an experienced cartographer!
> 
> I would like a D&D fantasy map for my homebrew game. 
> 
> I would like it to be 24x36", color, to have cities, rivers, mountains, roads, and a legend.
> 
> I am willing to pay top dollar (~$600) to get this done in a very high quality and detailed way.
> ...


Hello , I am really interested in this and you can check my styles here and if you like them you can contact me on deviant art directly here...
I usually work with large size of dimension for world building and is not an issue , but for sugestion you might want to post the resolution size unless you want a handpainted work, then the higher the resolution the more details can be filled in the stamp according to the dpi.

----------


## Kate2192

Hi Brandon, I'd also be interested in working on this project as well. You can see examples of my work at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, if you feel my style works for you, you can use either the contact link on my site or send an email to kateam@optonline.net. I hope to hear from you. 

Kate

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Brandon, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Kellerica

Hey there,

I would be interested in this project as well. You can see samples of my work either on my profile here on the Guild forums, or on my DeviantArt gallery. I am experienced in creating maps in different styles and tones and I'm sure we can find a look that suits your needs. 

If you like what you see, you can reach me at *rela.simila[at]gmail.com*, and we can discuss things further! I look forward to hearing from you!

----------


## Tiana

I'm pretty confident I can mimic the example map. I do more fantasy maps for novels but it's nice to get an opportunity to do a big feature piece too. You can contact me if you'd like!

----------


## Caenwyr

hey there bjameson,

This definitely looks interesting. I think I can be the cartographer you need for this awesome project! Feel free to check out my portfolio, and if you like what you see, be sure to get in touch through info@caenwyr.com.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Brandon,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------

